# CPP for someone leaving for good



## akka (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi

I was curious If someone leaves to US after stating 3 years in Canada on PR (not got citizenship yet but may get)
will he get something back as he paid for CPP and taxes for 3 years?
If yes, what is the procedure?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

No, but you are eligible for partial CPP upon retirement.


----------

